# Long Weekend Wanted - Warm Climate



## lynne

Looking for a long weekend Dec 18-23 in a warm climate for a family member who lives in NY.  Hawaii is not an option.


----------



## flipflops

Sedona Summit
Diamond Resorts 
12/18/13-12/25/13
Studio, sleeps 4

https://www.diamondresorts.com/Sedona-Summit

Please let me know if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voyager1

I have a 1 bdrm. available at Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach checking in on 12/18/13 and checking out on 12/23/13.


----------



## b2bailey

*I don't think Sedona is warm at this time of year...*

Could even have snow.




flipflops said:


> Sedona Summit
> Diamond Resorts
> 12/18/13-12/25/13
> Studio, sleeps 4
> 
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/Sedona-Summit
> 
> Please let me know if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne

voyager1 said:


> I have a 1 bdrm. available at Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach checking in on 12/18/13 and checking out on 12/23/13.



Is the beach swimmable in December?


----------



## voyager1

I don't really know, but my research indicates that it might be okay for brief swims, but wouldn't be good for extended swimming.  Even the Keys are chilly that time of year.  OceanWalk does have an indoor pool.  I can also switch the reservation to the Coral Baja in Cabo.


----------



## flipflops

b2bailey said:


> Could even have snow.



Snow in Sedona? looks to be about 60s during the day and 40s at night. 

I live in the Northeast, similar to NY, so Sedona is certainly warmer to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne

Thank you.  I think they are looking for beach/swimming climate.  I will continue to check.


----------

